# Windows losing focus



## lilEmber (Nov 19, 2009)

Not sure exactly what's causing this but ever since a few days after I got my videocard back my windows lose focus every so often. When I'm in a fullscreen application/game it will minimize and be at desktop, but if I'm on anything not fullscreen it will just lose the focus and select the desktop. While typing it'll just basically *ding ding ding*, not a big deal to me. But when I'm in a game and I'm about to win the game, but instead my idle body for those few precious seconds causes us to lose the game I get a little annoyed.

So...I'm on windows 7 RC, I'm not sure if that's the issue seeing as it was fine before. I've updated to the latest video drivers, but this doesn't seem like something the videocard could cause. It happens maybe once every 30 minutes, or longer.

If you know of any solution to this issue, know what the issue is exactly, or know of any programs that could cause such a thing to happen please assist. 

The only things I'm using/have open all the time are: pidgin, MSN, rainmeter, ventrillo, winamp, firefox, and steam as well the G-key profiler and logitech LCD manager, Catalyst control center, and daemon tools lite. None of these things have caused issue before, and it's only recent so I think that either a windows update did something, my latest videocard drivers might of done something, or perhaps a bug of some kind.

I also have AVG antivirus and it's picking up nothing.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 19, 2009)

Windows had focus? I thought all they did was rip technology off of other companies.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 19, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Windows had focus? I thought all they did was rip technology off of other companies.



Wrong kind of focus.

Anyway, I dunno how to help, sorry.


----------



## KrazFabbit (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you using the current release of 9.11(assuming you're running a new ATI card) or just one of the betas?

I'm also guessing you've done the basics of making sure everything is up to date, so have you tried a reformat yet?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 20, 2009)

Do you have speech recognition enabled? that's the only thing that i believe can cause this... besides a virus.


CryoScales said:


> Windows had focus? I thought all they did was rip technology off of other companies.



lol, OS warz


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you running AVG ?  AVG 9.0 has a known isse where it steals focus from other apps (and if you Alt+Tab at that time it will show a task with AVG icon labelled "Web Browser").

In my case, this focus-stealing occures *exactly* once every 30 minutes.  Not that annoying when I'm forumsurfing, but damn annoying when I'm trying to write my Nano.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 20, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Are you running AVG ?  AVG 9.0 has a known isse where it steals focus from other apps (and if you Alt+Tab at that time it will show a task with AVG icon labelled "Web Browser").
> 
> In my case, this focus-stealing occures *exactly* once every 30 minutes.  Not that annoying when I'm forumsurfing, but damn annoying when I'm trying to write my Nano.



This could be it, let me investigate and report later today.


----------



## Koda (Nov 22, 2009)

Do a search for 'Prevent applications from stealing focus'

It was a Windows XP thing you could set in TweakUI, and is supposedly enabled in Vista by default. I don't know about 7, but there's probably a registry thing you can play with to fix it up. Likely some application with funky notifications changed the key


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 22, 2009)

Still doing it, not sure what's causing it. Did a few scans and it's not a bug... I think I just need a fresh install.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 22, 2009)

How about installing a firewall or something that will notify you when a program is trying to launch, take everything you can off the allow list and see if you can identify which program is doing it.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 22, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Still doing it, not sure what's causing it. Did a few scans and it's not a bug... I think I just need a fresh install.



Did you pull AVG off? Stratadrake did say that AVG9 was having those problems, and you are running AVG. Try running Avast for a while?


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 25, 2009)

Alright I've pulled off AVG, so far so good.
Also searched around for a bit, apparently a corrupted display driver can cause this as well...so if it happens again I'll just fix that issue by wiping the old and reinstalling the latest again.

I'm going to install Avast now, too.


Thanks Stratadrake, by the way.

Edit: And rune for suggesting Avast!


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

I still love your avatar


----------

